# My Edition 30 met its more feature packed brother today!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow, what a day! I left my house at 7:15 this morning, and got in at 21:00! I'm shattered! Luckily, I still have enough energy for a write up, so here goes...

Today saw me travel to a deceptively sunny (based on my BURN!) Rugby, to restore some life back into the paintwork of this VERY well spec'd Edition 30 Golf GTI in black. Like many black cars, it was being robbed of its true potential finish wise by various scuffs, scratches and swirl marks, inflicted over a period of time from cheap hand car washes etc.

The task for today was to reverse this hardship as much as possible within a days window, which is no easy task on a rock hard (paint wise) German car.

The car upon arrival:


P1050289 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050290 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050291 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050292 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050293 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050294 by RussZS, on Flickr

It was in superb condition, but the finish lacked a little sparkle, and was suffering slightly from the 'milky' finish which seems to plague this particular colour.

As ever, I started with the wheels.

Autosmart G101:


P1050296 by RussZS, on Flickr

and various brushes:


P1050297 by RussZS, on Flickr

I started off with a liberal spraying of G101 on the wheel face and rear:


P1050298 by RussZS, on Flickr

Worked with Envy brush on the front, and Wheel Wooly on the rear:


P1050300 by RussZS, on Flickr

Tyres were also treated to G101 and worked with a larger Envy brush:


P1050301 by RussZS, on Flickr

Arches also dealt with via G101 and a Vikan Brush:


P1050302 by RussZS, on Flickr

The tar spots collecting in the wheel corners was treated with AS Tardis:


P1050303 by RussZS, on Flickr

All clean 


P1050304 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next up, the car was snow foamed:


P1050307 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050309 by RussZS, on Flickr

Whilst dwelling, the shuts, sills and surrounds were agitated with another Envy Brush:


P1050310 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then the car was rinsed, ready for hand washing:


P1050313 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050315 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next up, hand washing with...


P1050295 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050316 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050317 by RussZS, on Flickr

The car was then rinsed, and Tardis was used to deal with the tar on the lower panels around the car. (No pics, as it's black!)


P1050318 by RussZS, on Flickr

The car was the clayed with Elite Polyclay with Citrus Bling as lube, snow foamed again, rinsed and dried with an Elite Uber Drying Towel:


P1050321 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next up, the car was moved onto the driveway so that I could begin polishing prep, but first I took the opportunity to deal with the pesky water runs which plague the Mk5 Golf, particularly from the wing mirror area!


P1050323 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050322 by RussZS, on Flickr

Sorted 

I must do a vid of that thing in action, but it's a god send for dealing with trapped water. It's designed as a pet drier, but is ideal for use on cars too, and has both hot and cold air options.

My PDG was used next to asses the paintworks depth and to look for any obvious signs of resprayed panels or thin paint.

The readings ranged from:


P1050326 by RussZS, on Flickr

to:


P1050327 by RussZS, on Flickr

So, perfectly normal for this car and colour.

The car was taped up ready for polishing, and I began working my way around the car looking for any obvious areas of concern, RDS's, etc.

It soon became apparent that the previous owner seemed to enjoy using their touch up stick a bit too much, and had a few failed attempts at removing swirls, presumably with something like the non metallic T-Cut, resulting in:


P1050328 by RussZS, on Flickr

This would be dealt with later.

After testing various combinations on the car, I settled on the use of Menzera Fast Gloss (S500) and 3.02.

Some pics of the correction work...

50/50:


P1050331 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050333 by RussZS, on Flickr

There were various RDS's around the car. We agreed to knock them back in line with swirl removal on this occasion, and to deal with them in isolation on a future date, after I've been on a training course for wet sanding, allowing safer and more isolated removal of deeper scratches.


P1050335 by RussZS, on Flickr

T-Cut marks:


P1050337 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


P1050339 by RussZS, on Flickr

Another 50/50 using camera flash:


P1050345 by RussZS, on Flickr

Other deeper scratches from T-Cut use:


P1050355 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


P1050356 by RussZS, on Flickr

Post polishing pic:


P1050361 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050362 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050366 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050368 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050372 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050374 by RussZS, on Flickr

(Light swirling still evident, but largely removed - remember this is a one day detail, so not really possible to achieve absolute perfection)


P1050377 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050391 by RussZS, on Flickr

Boot taped up ready for correction:


P1050386 by RussZS, on Flickr

50/50 from boot:


P1050393 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050397 by RussZS, on Flickr

Again, not perfect, but massively improved, given the time constraints.

50/50 from driver side:


P1050399 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050400 by RussZS, on Flickr

I finished up with...

- Optimum Opti Seal on alloys
- Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel on tyres
- AS 20/20 on glass
- Optimum Metal Polish on exhaust
- Chemical Guys 50/50 Ltd Edition on the paintwork
- Zaino Z8 in door shuts

Now, the car isn't perfect by any means, but is massively improved from the start of the day. I have agreed to sort the deeper scratches in a few weeks time, and also am going to look at the lights, some stone chips and a few other bits.

Some final shots:


P1050405 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050406 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050407 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050409 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050410 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050411 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050412 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050417 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050418 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050421 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050423 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050424 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050425 by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks for reading 

Cheers,
Russ.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

:argie: Looking wet Russ


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Lovely work Russ.....


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Top work, the car looks great..


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic work as usual mate, bet the owner was over the moon with that.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Lovely job, just reminded me about my stone chips:wall: This one from MK5GTI forum matey?:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning reflections Russ


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

excellent work in the time you had russ,very wet looking and a massive improvement,looks great now.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

wow, that looks fantastic.


----------



## stubie (May 1, 2010)

Stunning mate ,
Think you need to come down the road to kingswinford and sort my R32 out !!
:detailer:


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Amazing ! Even tho you didn't have time to make it 100% it looks dripping wet !

After S500 and 3.02 did you use anything else ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Baracuda said:


> Amazing ! Even tho you didn't have time to make it 100% it looks dripping wet !
> 
> After S500 and 3.02 did you use anything else ?


Sorry yes, PO85RE via 3M Blue Finishing pad...


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks really good, especially liking the sharpness and clarity of the cloud reflections in the bonnet in the after correction shots


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all, appreciate the kind words 

It had the reversing camera on it... I "need" that now on mine


----------



## David-R (Apr 18, 2011)

looks stunning, great write up too! thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Mr THX (May 15, 2009)

Top finish Russ, glass like finish :thumb:

What technique did you use for the finishing with the 85RE? I need to get my black paint work as glossy as that.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

The owner certainly got there money's worth

great job fella


----------



## steveineson (Jan 2, 2010)

Looks great to me, think maybe your eyesight is way too good for me and I bet the owner is really happy with his new car. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking great, really wet :thumb:


----------



## riles (Jan 27, 2011)

nice work mate, such a lovely car as well.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Awesome work mate, I love black when it's been freshly detailed :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Looking very sharp indeed. Much improved


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

A v.good result for a one day detail Russ, nice bit of wetsanding. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Looking great mate! Should of gone over mine with the Blackfire after seeing this, doesnt look as `wet` as this !


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Lovely job there mate.


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

lovely work russ, great depth and clarity in the paintwork! great correction too! real good example of what can really be achieved when it comes to a detailer doing what he/she does best! well done and keep it up!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice...nice pictures of snow foaming..


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Another truly great job Russ :thumb:.

Surprised you didn't use PL or BW on it after the results you obtained on your car. I think it also needs a complete new set of wheel nut covers .


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Lovely work Russ... paint looks uber wet in the after shots :thumb:


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Excellent turn around Russ, especially with only time for a single day detail. 

Hard work but rewarding results:thumb:


----------



## truss (May 4, 2009)

looks very good, is it black magic the paint?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

truss said:


> looks very good, is it black magic the paint?


Yep it is 

Cheers all! :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Nice work Russ; if i'd have known you were so local I would have popped round!


----------



## G3 Matt (Mar 29, 2007)

Good work. I love these golfs in the 5dr format as well :argie:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Absolutely stunning Russ! really like those alloys too :thumb:


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Amazing results for just one day. Nice work! :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks great Russ.


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Great work, car looks amazing. :argie:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work Russ :thumb:


----------



## Drapoon (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks fantastic dude, a great result.


----------



## munch8987 (Jun 6, 2011)

wow, that looks amazing, only problem is the missus was looking over my shoulder, reading and looking at the pics and is now pestering me to get her black 206cc to the same finish, lol


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Lovely job!


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround given the time constraints you were under, well done!


----------



## joshhatton (Jan 10, 2010)

looks amazing love these cars and looks 10x better when sparkling!


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

super work Russ


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 

Still need to do my own


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

stunning..!!!!


----------



## bits_direct_1 (Aug 9, 2011)

hoe much does something like this cost to have done??


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

bits_direct_1 said:


> hoe much does something like this cost to have done??


I'm not a professional I'm afraid. There's a section on here listing the pro's by area, best to contact the one nearest to you for a price 

Cheers for the comments!

Russ.


----------



## ved (Mar 29, 2011)

Brilliant work there and sadly you've now got me ordering some of your products since I have the same paintwork as you on the R


----------



## shredder1uk (Oct 5, 2008)

I know that car seen it around Rugby awesome work


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

Looks fantastic! :thumb:


----------



## minimatt1967 (Aug 29, 2011)

Great finish for a days work, black is the colour for the Golf and the Ed30 is the ultimate incarnation of it! :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

nickmak said:


> Looks fantastic! :thumb:





minimatt1967 said:


> Great finish for a days work, black is the colour for the Golf and the Ed30 is the ultimate incarnation of it! :thumb:


Thanks both 

Russ.


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Massive bump?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

brilliant work


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Awesome awesome work AGAIN Russ!


----------



## Leicesterdave (Jan 25, 2012)

Love the Mk5's- love the CH's- just love this car!


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

superb job for a one day effort!, looks pretty flawless to me, bet the owner was very happy!


----------



## thorno_58 (Mar 17, 2006)

That's come up really well. Cracking job


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Awesome Job. Oh and I know what you mean about the mkV wing mirror area for water trapping. Its a PITA and the main reason I bought my Air Force Blaster :thumb:


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 9, 2012)

I used to hate black cars, but my god I love the look of this one! Brilliant job?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Russ what has brought the gloss on the car, love the cloud pictures on the bonnet of the golf, is it chemical guys 50 50 wax doing that, or was natural light on your side, as you and me know this colour does plague a milky effect in different lights and shades.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunning finish and a great write up as always. Hows the new look trim gel working for you? Just started using it myself and trying to find the best way of application, getting better but still getting some sling off. Currently using Megs tyre applicator. How about yourself?


----------



## dubs1979 (Aug 24, 2010)

Russ, that looks amazing. Thanks for taking the time to post all the pics. Goes to show that you can't beat machine polishing! Nice one fella!


----------

